# Portrait of a Dog (critique please)



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant pic !!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here's one of Tom I took quite a while ago with 85mm 1.8


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

davebeech said:


> here's one of Tom I took quite a while ago with 85mm 1.8


I went over it a bit in Photoshop and made some changes. Mind if I post the results here? 

It's a nice pic, but could use a little adjustment IMO.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

no problem !!!!




Shutterwolf said:


> I went over it a bit in Photoshop and made some changes. Mind if I post the results here?
> 
> It's a nice pic, but could use a little adjustment IMO.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

here it is then. Photo credits to davebeech, Photoshop credits go to me: 

This was just a quick edit with a low res image


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looks good !!!!!......... cheers


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

davebeech said:


> looks good !!!!!......... cheers


Thanks, sharpened a bit, and fixed the colors.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She looks like a Pretty Pittie


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great picture!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Nicely done. The blown out highlights to the right is a bit distracting though.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> Nicely done. The blown out highlights to the right is a bit distracting though.


Yeah, I have no idea how to fix that. It is sun shining on the fence in the background. Someone on the Canon forum replaced it with darker fence, but that is beyond my skill level lol. 

Also, thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree on the blown out object. Can you try cloning it? I did real quick in PS and it looked a lot better.

Pretty good job overall.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Swanolck said:


> I agree on the blown out object. Can you try cloning it? I did real quick in PS and it looked a lot better.
> 
> Pretty good job overall.


Read above... i dont know how to do that lol.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

about 30 seconds in aperture 3, there is a clone tool in ps, and elements, I'm no whiz kid at it so I couldn't really explain


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think they both look great! Beautiful dogs and photos!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree with the others about the blown out portion to the right. Maybe next time, move to take the photo from a different angle with a less distracting background?

I would like to say, though, that I love the catch lights in your pup's eyes.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

What photoshop do you have?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful dogs*

Both dogs are just beautiful!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Both puppies are gorgeous. Love my Tom.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice picture, and gorgeous dog!


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

I fixed it for you. Hope you don't mind :wavey:


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and pups!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks good! She looks so happy!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I actually preferred the first shot of Tom, the revised one looks too yellow to me. I also think the fur around his whiskers appear to be over sharpened. They are both beautiful dogs.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

sameli102 said:


> I actually preferred the first shot of Tom, the revised one looks too yellow to me. I also think the fur around his whiskers appear to be over sharpened. They are both beautiful dogs.


It was a low res shot, and I was just doing a very quick edit. Should have spent a little more time on it, but it was late lol. Color wise, I was trying to bring out the gold color a little more. Gives it a warmer feel to it IMO. 

On the other side of that, I don't think there will ever be 1 picture that EVERYONE likes and agrees on 100% lol.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

sameli102 said:


> I actually preferred the first shot of Tom, the revised one looks too yellow to me. I also think the fur around his whiskers appear to be over sharpened. They are both beautiful dogs.


I thought the same thing. The original shot looks much more natural and the other one is too sharp. Not liking the color change as well...


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Benita said:


> I thought the same thing. The original shot looks much more natural and the other one is too sharp. Not liking the color change as well...


Hmm... I think I will have to revise that then. Maybe its my screen that is off... its not that much of a change to me.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

I see a huge difference! 



















The second one is more yellow and the dog too red. You also sharpend the whiskers which I don't like but that's just my opinion. In the first picture the focus is on the eyes only and it looks much more natural. 

Not sure if you saw my previous post with your pics. Not perfect though. It was too late!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Benita said:


> I see a huge difference!
> 
> The second one is more yellow and the dog too red. You also sharpend the whiskers which I don't like but that's just my opinion. In the first picture the focus is on the eyes only and it looks much more natural.
> 
> Not sure if you saw my previous post with your pics. Not perfect though. It was too late!


Yea, sorry I missed commenting on that, It looks pretty good to me, thanks. 

Also, on a different screen, yea I notice the color diff. quite a bit. Will have another go at that later on when I have the time. Headed to the beach in a bit, so I will be busy today


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Shutterwolf said:


> Headed to the beach in a bit...


Seriously? Rub it in...! 


So jealous!  Have fun at the beach :wavey:


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Benita said:


> Seriously? Rub it in...!
> 
> 
> So jealous!  Have fun at the beach :wavey:


haha thanks... I will  ...oh and to "rub it in" I'm going back in a week and a half also, for the Leonberger meet.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Since you asked for feedback ...  ... here's mine. I love the picture. It really shows the personality of your dog. The one thing I think could improve it -- and it's VERY hard to accomplish -- is to find a way to photograph her in lower light so her eyes don't close. I have a very hard time with this with my dogs, especially my spaniel, Tess. She's black, hard to photograph without bright light, but then she squints her eyes a bit, and her big liquid eyes are a hallmark of her breed. I try to photograph her in very low light with some brightness behind her. Doesn't always work. 

BUT--really nice picture. Photographing animals is a challenge!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Shutterwolf said:


> It was a low res shot, and I was just doing a very quick edit. Should have spent a little more time on it, but it was late lol. Color wise, I was trying to bring out the gold color a little more. Gives it a warmer feel to it IMO.
> 
> On the other side of that, I don't think there will ever be 1 picture that EVERYONE likes and agrees on 100% lol.


But Tom is a cream colored Golden and that made it too warm. Just my opinion, but when you start playing with temperatures and tints you can easily over do it and do more harm than good. My preference when using Photoshop is to be very subtle when making changes. I'm not trying to offend, you asked for critiques so I offered my thoughts. If you don't have one you can get software to calibrate your monitor and the don't cost too much.


----------

